# Madebyknock



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like the made by knock grinder is coming together.


__
http://instagr.am/p/fr4FN0Aynu/


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like my salt and pepper grinders!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Look forward to hearing more about it - especially after the Comandante's entry to the market which has received mixed reviews.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

A demo on the new lido 2 manual coffee grinder is out. Lots of new adjustments and looks very user friendly too. One to consider as think they should be available through UK sellers?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That new lido looks good


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Lido certainly does look well made. Wonder how consistent it will be at both ends of the grind spectrum? Hopefully good. I'm thinking of picking up a hand grinder for filter/brewed coffee so I can leave my main grinder in the espresso area.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder if they are going to make the same strides in user friendliness with the Pharos... I'd be up for that, for a cheap introduction to Conicals!


----------



## sneakymagic (Apr 1, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Looks like my salt and pepper grinders!


well with that in mind, and at 10", perhaps I should rename it the Rubirosa (the delicately minded should perhaps not look that up).

P


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sofmonk said:


> A demo on the new lido 2 manual coffee grinder is out. Lots of new adjustments and looks very user friendly too. One to consider as think they should be available through UK sellers?


Interesting. Like the adjustment not sure about the new handle design. Looks less portable than mk1.

Cant wait to see reports on the all important grind particle- distribution


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been following the knock grinder process for a wee while now and on the list for the first batch.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Milesy said:


> I've been following the knock grinder process for a wee while now and on the list for the first batch.


Looking forward to your report then!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm also on the MadeByKnock waiting list and from (very few) discussions with Peter I think this is going to be the one to watch (he's really taking care of the coarse side as well as the espresso side). I'm sure the Lido 2 will be great but I would expect we'll pay a premium in the UK for it. I also love the choice of different woods on the MBK grinder.

I want one purely as a travel brew grinder - I have no desire to buy a hand grinder for espresso prep at the moment so all I care about is it at least matching my Maestro+ for brew grinding.

Also - please can someone buy Doug and Barb a new camera for Christmas? It's 2013 and the videos are still in 240p!


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Indeed! At first I thought they had posted on old link. Haven't really been following this grinder, but I'm interested in something that could be a practical step-up from my Maestro+. Will be handy if it's on trial at Brew Lab as well.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What burr set does the Lido actually use all the OE website says is that it's a commonly used one which looks awfully like the ones use in the mc2 and Ascaso/Fracino grinders etc.


----------



## sneakymagic (Apr 1, 2012)

Charliej said:


> What burr set does the Lido actually use all the OE website says is that it's a commonly used one which looks awfully like the ones use in the mc2 and Ascaso/Fracino grinders etc.


Yep - that's the burr set used in the Lido 1, the Roscos and the Knock grinder. What OE are using for L2 hasn't been declared as far as I'm aware but I doubt they'd use anything that would compromise their quality and there are sane reasons for sticking with that burr set if they are intending on introducing other grinders.

P


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Saw on Knock's Facebook page that the price will be £120, £130 or £150 depending on the wood you choose, and hopefully first shipments will be in time for Christmas. The Lido2 is set for $175 but no idea what the UK distributor(s?) will charge. Does anyone know who'll be selling the Lido2 in the UK and when it's expected?


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks like the Knock grinder is coming together nicely. A nice picture on the Facebook page. Looks like they have addressed some of the minor niggles with the Lido and basically made the grinder that the comandante failed to be!

excited!


----------

